# View your posts



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Would it be possible to add a section where you can manage your posts ie delete non relevant post you have contributed to?
I have ocd with keeping things minimal......


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Eh :?:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

When you click on to view your posts... I have say 20 pages worth of stuff i have posted on, What im saying is can it be made so you can remove some of these ....


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

don't think its possible for you to do it, we could prune your posts but then they would be lost from the forum and your post count would go down


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

No problem thanks for the reply


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

you can delete them through tap talk. not sure if the count goes down though.


----------

